# Solved: trojan dialler BTC & BTG help please



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi all, I have tried, a2, avg spybot and god knows what else to try and remove these.
a2 removed 4 trojans, avg deleted 10 trojans, all done with sys restore disabled, but on restart BTC & bTG are back 
Can anyone suggest another method please.
Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:59:23, on 15/06/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY\SONICSTAGE\SSAAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\26D55AAE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTSTACKSERVER.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MY RECEIVED FILES\PHONE\SKYPE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SNDVOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRAVITY\RAGNAROKONLINE\ORIZENRO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = supanet Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CDLPObj Object - {BE2ED590-CA49-46B5-8CCE-244FB2E0D1AA} - C:\WINDOWS\DLP.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PaltalkWebLogin - {502C3BA4-2C3E-4317-BC29-C0445E82B1F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\PALTALK\PALTALKWEBLOGIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {68AC7EBB-7DC6-34A6-5BE3-06B4BC5C1185} - C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\HOLE BLEH\SETUP1.EXE (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [manager okay grey the] C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\LoudAntiManagerOkay\idleeq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\SONY\SONICS~1\SSAAD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINLQJ32] rundll32 WINLQJ32.DLL,run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\26d55aae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareBot] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREBOT\SpywareBot.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [32 Ford] C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\FORKHE~1\WIPEJUMP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\26d55aae.exe
O4 - Startup: BTTray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.supanet.com/
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.habbohotel.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalgold.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalfm.com
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-12.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin9x/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: HushEncryptionEngine - https://mailserver3.hushmail.com/shared/HushEncryptionEngine.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36112BF-2FA3-4694-8603-3B510EA3B465} (Lycos File Upload Component) - http://f010.mail.lycos.co.uk/app/uploader/FileUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {E862C832-3A5F-4CEB-BFAA-167B22010A71} (InfosFinder2.InfosFinder) - http://support.packardbell.com/files/activex/InfosFinder2.CAB
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pestscan/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {ADCC68D4-AAEA-4338-817D-1F261D9FB759} (ENetLauncher Control) - http://www.dragongem.co.kr/activeX/ENetLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pote_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {0835BC90-6ABC-4F52-A103-4FC3A61F2C33} (A18X Control) - http://www.albatross18.com/cabs/A18X.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://nprotect1.gravity.co.kr/nprotect/nPKeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 194.168.4.100,194.168.8.100
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTXPPANEL.DLL


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're pretty infected. Please do the following.....

* *Click here* to download *Webroot SpySweeper*.

(It's a 2 week trial.)

* Click the Free Trial link under "SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits

o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.

* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

Also post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for the quick replies CHEESEBALL81, I will be a little while now, as teenage son is throwing a strop and on the comp he has no doubt infected. I will be back ( famous last words). Thanks again for your time


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

downloaded spysweeper but it has expired ???


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Uninstalled / reinstalled and scanning, looks like it will take some time, will post results, thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome :up:


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

?????????????? In big trouble here????????????????
run scan no option to delete, only ubscribe.
FOUND
LOPDOTCOM = critical
247 realmedia cookie
a cookie
statcounter cookie
offeroptimizer cookie
targetnet cookie
yieldmanager cookie
Can't even copy and paste from scan
Well and truly stuck !!


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

S the missing S


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Please post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

NEW HJT log
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:26:26, on 16/06/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY\SONICSTAGE\SSAAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTSTACKSERVER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = supanet Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CDLPObj Object - {BE2ED590-CA49-46B5-8CCE-244FB2E0D1AA} - C:\WINDOWS\DLP.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PaltalkWebLogin - {502C3BA4-2C3E-4317-BC29-C0445E82B1F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\PALTALK\PALTALKWEBLOGIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {68AC7EBB-7DC6-34A6-5BE3-06B4BC5C1185} - C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\HOLE BLEH\SETUP1.EXE (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [manager okay grey the] C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\LoudAntiManagerOkay\idleeq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\SONY\SONICS~1\SSAAD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINLQJ32] rundll32 WINLQJ32.DLL,run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\26d55aae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareBot] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREBOT\SpywareBot.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [32 Ford] C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\FORKHE~1\WIPEJUMP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\26d55aae.exe
O4 - Startup: BTTray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.supanet.com/
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.habbohotel.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalgold.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalfm.com
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-12.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin9x/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: HushEncryptionEngine - https://mailserver3.hushmail.com/shared/HushEncryptionEngine.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36112BF-2FA3-4694-8603-3B510EA3B465} (Lycos File Upload Component) - http://f010.mail.lycos.co.uk/app/uploader/FileUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {E862C832-3A5F-4CEB-BFAA-167B22010A71} (InfosFinder2.InfosFinder) - http://support.packardbell.com/files/activex/InfosFinder2.CAB
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pestscan/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {ADCC68D4-AAEA-4338-817D-1F261D9FB759} (ENetLauncher Control) - http://www.dragongem.co.kr/activeX/ENetLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pote_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {0835BC90-6ABC-4F52-A103-4FC3A61F2C33} (A18X Control) - http://www.albatross18.com/cabs/A18X.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://nprotect1.gravity.co.kr/nprotect/nPKeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 194.168.4.100,194.168.8.100
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTXPPANEL.DLL

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *KillBox*.

Save it to your desktop.
*DO NOT* run it yet. We will use it later.

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, Have downloaded killbox, unable to run panda scan, have enabled activ x but am getting error message, I have also disabled avg & zonealarm 
Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

See if this one works......

Run *Kaspersky* online virus scan here: http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

When given the option, choose the "Extended database" for the scan.
When it's finished, save the results from the scan and post them here.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sorry, this comp will not let me run online scans, I really don't know whats going on here ! I have run panda scan previously, I have tried kapersky and panda again


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for your time in trying to help me, will totaly understand if you want to give up now. I want to take a hammer to comp now.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nah we won't give up  I will be back shortly with instructions.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Uninstall *MessengerPlus! 3 *from Add/Remove Programs.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =

O2 - BHO: CDLPObj Object - {BE2ED590-CA49-46B5-8CCE-244FB2E0D1AA} - C:\WINDOWS\DLP.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {68AC7EBB-7DC6-34A6-5BE3-06B4BC5C1185} - C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\HOLE BLEH\SETUP1.EXE (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [manager okay grey the] C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\LoudAntiManagerOkay\idleeq.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINLQJ32] rundll32 WINLQJ32.DLL,run

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\26d55aae.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareBot] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREBOT\SpywareBot.exe -boot

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [32 Ford] C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\FORKHE~1\WIPEJUMP.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [26d55aae.exe] C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\26d55aae.exe*

Close Hijack This.

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\HOLE BLEH\
C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\LoudAntiManagerOkay\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINLQJ32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\26d55aae.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREBOT\
C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\FORKHE~1\
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\26d55aae.exe*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

did you do the critical windows updates from 06/13/06 ? if not this could be your active x problem.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

All done with no error messages. Thank You

New HJT LOG
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:20:29, on 18/06/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY\SONICSTAGE\SSAAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN\BLUETOOTH SOFTWARE\BTSTACKSERVER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = supanet Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EPSON\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE\EPSON WEB-TO-PAGE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PaltalkWebLogin - {502C3BA4-2C3E-4317-BC29-C0445E82B1F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\PALTALK\PALTALKWEBLOGIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\SONY\SONICS~1\SSAAD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [32 Ford] C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\FORKHE~1\WIPEJUMP.exe
O4 - Startup: BTTray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.supanet.com/
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.habbohotel.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalgold.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.capitalfm.com
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-12.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin9x/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.my/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: HushEncryptionEngine - https://mailserver3.hushmail.com/shared/HushEncryptionEngine.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {C36112BF-2FA3-4694-8603-3B510EA3B465} (Lycos File Upload Component) - http://f010.mail.lycos.co.uk/app/uploader/FileUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {E862C832-3A5F-4CEB-BFAA-167B22010A71} (InfosFinder2.InfosFinder) - http://support.packardbell.com/files/activex/InfosFinder2.CAB
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pestscan/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {ADCC68D4-AAEA-4338-817D-1F261D9FB759} (ENetLauncher Control) - http://www.dragongem.co.kr/activeX/ENetLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pote_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {0835BC90-6ABC-4F52-A103-4FC3A61F2C33} (A18X Control) - http://www.albatross18.com/cabs/A18X.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://nprotect1.gravity.co.kr/nprotect/nPKeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 194.168.4.100,194.168.8.100
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTXPPANEL.DLL


----------



## lbriggs (Jan 15, 2005)

Cabby 
I didn't read the whole post here but check this out FYI:
I originally had MacAfee but it didn't agree with my Win98SE. I moved to Norton for 4 years, however, their updates only covered virus's and not scum or spy ware. You had to buy an extra program for that. PLUS, reading their tech bulletins was a pain in the arse.

I found a great A/V called P/C-Cillin. And it IS fantastic. Their bulletins are well written so much so that a 'greenie' can understand them. They also have 2 excellent FREE, no strings attached, Virus and Spyware/Scumware cleaners.
I don't know if you are familiar with how some of these FREE deals work but generally there is a 30 'Trial' and it may only clean 25% of your problems. If it isn't updated for virus's its going to come back with a message that it was 'unable to remove infected files.' and you will end up having to buy the version anyway.

PC-Cillin which is the program name takes care of EVERYTHING, no BS. And you can go back to the site whenever you want and it will never cost you a dime and it will always do a fantastic job. TrendMicro is the name of the company and here is the link for the FREE Cleaner which is "House Call":
http://www.trendmicro.com/hc_intro/default.asp.

I searched the web looking for a good deal on the CD and I found a Tech dealer right in my area! I bought 4 of the 2002 CD's for $24.00 (one per computer, I have 2 at home) So I really lucked out. It will still 'upgrade' to all the recent info as if you bought a 2006. Ebay has a good market comparable prices
http://search.ebay.co.uk/cillin-pc_W0QQfcclZ1QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1

When you see anything above the $29.95 price it is for 'multi-users". Note that in the ad when you see it. Don't get sucked into anything that is offered for "Free". For example there is a Google link inside of this one right under the box that says "Download--$29.95" for a '"free PC-Cillin" but you get sucked into taking a survey and it warns you it will ask for your address. Great. Just what you need is more junk mail and spam! At the $29.95 its well worth it and still 20 bucks less than Norton. I've been around the block too many times John with all these 'free' Internet offers and we know buy now, nothing is free! If yo poke around like I did you could probably buy the older version CD's. I pass this info on to a lot of people who do write me back to let me know what a great job the "House Call" did and how well the A/V works. BTW, the other so called free "Spy-ware Programs" are BS too. They just don't get them all like the TrendMicro does and as I said you go back as often as you like and its really free. I do it once a month and its great.

Because I'm on my computer so much I know when something is happening and I go back and do a "House Call" and I'll usually find some scum ware that attached probably through some Java scripting. That is the biggest problem with Browsers today. Just about everything runs with Java. The only other program I would recommend to anyone would be a 'Hijack This" which is truly free and would be used if there was a registry problem. That is where the 'meanest' spy/scumware hides.

I've done work with my registry, manually and you really have to know what you're doing or you'll screw up your whole system. But to a 'greenie', the Trend Micro/PC-Cillin and the Hijack This are the two best programs you could have. Recommend it with confidence and your friends will buy you tons of beer

TrendMicro is the best of them all bar none. It also has a firewall you can enable if you want. I didn't because the real time scan its doing is really enough along with my Internet privacy settings. If MS comes out with any more 'patches' I'll have to get another 2 gig of hard drive just to handle them. Bwhahahahha! Ever see the size of some of those programs?

Please let me know how you do and if this has been any help to you.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you I'll have a look when I know comp is sorted.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Golferbob, have now updated all critical updates, thanks


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

hope the updates helped with your problem.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [32 Ford] C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\FORKHE~1\WIPEJUMP.exe*

Reboot, post a new log.


----------



## cabby-44 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Cheeseball, all done.
All the best


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome 

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

